# If you are thinking about suicide



## Into The Light (Jul 19, 2008)

here is a helpful link: Suicide: Read This First


----------



## Daniel (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a very good link.  For me, it is one of the most memorable suicide prevention pages.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 5, 2008)

When I was getting the images which were v scary I stupidly went onto a suicide forum thinking they could help but it didnt only gt worse so stay of there now, scary place people talking about how they did it..plan to, etc..


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 5, 2008)

Those pro-suicide, like the pro-ana sites, should be banned. :rant:

They are evil and dangerous.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 5, 2008)

So do I:agree:


----------



## ladylore (Aug 5, 2008)

:agree: all around.


----------

